# Ystrad Einion Copper mine, Ceridigion, March '12



## Landsker (Mar 16, 2012)

One thats been on the list for a while, visited with cunningcorgi. Very interesting mine, bit of a hair raising moment when we realised we were on a false floor in the upper level.

History


Although possibly of some antiquity the mine was certainly one of those worked by the Company of Mine Adventures about 1700 and slightly later by The Flintshire Mining Company. Nothing was done from 1760 until 1853 when the mine was restarted by a partnership of Charles Kirkpatrick and TA Readwin of gold mines fame. They abandoned it within a year but the mine was taken up by two brothers Thomas and Henry Jones who worked the mine until 1869.

In 1870 the mine passed into the hands of Mr Adam Mason who ran the mine throughout its longest working period and was responsible for installing the underground water wheel in a worked out stope.
The wheel is still there today but in a partially dismantled state due to scrap merchants removing its bearings about 1910.
The mine was worked up to about 1900, but was never profitable. The main ore produced was copper, although lead, zinc, and a little silver were also produced.

The mine has 4 levels accessible today, the highest the no 1 cuts an open stope. The next one down the no 2 contains the launder that fed the underground water wheel in the lower no 3 level.

Another level, the no 4 was driven from behind the dressing floors but the portal has long collapsed, however it is accessible by laddering up about 15 feet from the engine shaft reached from the no 3.

Records show that the engine shaft was sunk to a depth of 50 fathoms or 300 feet below adit, it is doubtful whether the blockage at adit level represents fill all the way to the bottom, a sobering thought


1 The main attraction





2





3 Some amazing colours in the mine





4 Kibble





5 Flooded





6 Bottom of the shaft, showing climb up to next level





7 The Bridge





8 Looking down off the bridge





9 Track remains






All in all, a great mine!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 16, 2012)

That place looks stunning.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Mar 16, 2012)

How 'crusty' are those boards?


----------



## smiler (Mar 16, 2012)

That is wonderful, great pics, I loved it, Thanks.


----------



## Landsker (Mar 16, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> How 'crusty' are those boards?



Stronger than they look!


----------



## muppet (Mar 17, 2012)

love that wheel thanks for the post


----------



## King Al (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks great walsh! Superb Pics


----------



## chizyramone (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice one walsh

Chest waders out again ?


----------



## Landsker (Mar 17, 2012)

chizyramone said:


> Nice one walsh
> 
> Chest waders out again ?



Oh yes, although didn't really need them this time!


----------



## highcannons (Mar 17, 2012)

First class matey, lovely pictures.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome! great photos & report.


----------



## Melorac (Mar 18, 2012)

OK so now I feel my first attempt was just a little pathetic!! Honestly these shots and the report are fantastic, something to strive toward perhaps lol thanks for sharing


----------



## KingRat (Mar 19, 2012)

'mazin !!!


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 19, 2012)

Excellent!!


----------



## Landsker (Mar 19, 2012)

Melorac said:


> OK so now I feel my first attempt was just a little pathetic!! Honestly these shots and the report are fantastic, something to strive toward perhaps lol thanks for sharing



Thank you very much for that!


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 20, 2012)

nice mate seen the one of him inside the bucket really funny


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 20, 2012)

Great shots, looks like you had a cracking explore there .


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 20, 2012)

Cracking pics. looking like a good days explore


----------

